# BBQ Baked Beans?



## Chef Munky (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of beans are used to make them?
Will Navy beans do the trick?

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent question!! Now that I have a pressure cooker I am ready to cook dry beans and BBQ beans would be wonderful as I make a fantastic BBQ sauce.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I saw somewhere that navy can be used, also a small pink bean, others say pinto, still others say great northern.

I can't wait to see what the final judgement is.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2011)

Navy beans are a standard for baked beans.  I don't see why they wouldn't work for BBQ beans as well.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 9, 2011)

Alrighty, I'll do the over night soak method. I'm in no hurry.
Most of what I found said to open up a can of pork and beans or canned beans.. Doesn't anyone cook from scratch anymore?

Put it all together in my CI and put it in the smoker for a while. I'm thinking a lot of chopped green onions and molasses.. I'm winging this one.. Wouldn't mind some brick oven baked beans either..
Let you know how it works out.

Thanks everyone! 

Munky.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

We do ours from scratch, too, in the oven with all kinds of yummy ingredients.  We use navy beans.  We bought the bacon to make it this week.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2011)

When I make beans from scratch, which hasn't been for a while, I used navy beans. Even after soaking they take a long time to cook, whether over a campfire or in a stove. I used a CI DO.

BBQ beans though, meaning baked beans cooked in a BBQ, or smoker, I open a can and use a foil container for the beans. I have never read a BBQ baked bean recipe that didn't start with canned beans. Not on any of the BBQ forums I've been to. That's probably why you kept running into using canned beans, Munky. 
I add just about everything to mine; of course lots of bacon, brown sugar, molasses, diced pineapple, diced jalapeño, onion, dried mustard...
Starting from scratch with navy neans would certainly put it over the top. You'd probably need to cook it for 10 hours or so, like a big pork butt.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 9, 2011)

pink beans for Chile and small white beans for baked or bbq. also have been known  to open a can and rev them up.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> When I make beans from scratch, which hasn't been for a while, I used navy beans. Even after soaking they take a long time to cook, whether over a campfire or in a stove. I used a CI DO.
> 
> BBQ beans though, meaning baked beans cooked in a BBQ, or smoker, I open a can and use a foil container for the beans. I have never read a BBQ baked bean recipe that didn't start with canned beans. Not on any of the BBQ forums I've been to. That's probably why you kept running into using canned beans, Munky.
> I add just about everything to mine; of course lots of bacon, brown sugar, molasses, diced pineapple, diced jalapeño, onion, dried mustard...
> Starting from scratch with navy neans would certainly put it over the top. You'd probably need to cook it for 10 hours or so, like a big pork butt.


 
Weird - I've seen very few that call for canned beans!  It seems so natural to make them from scratch that it's automatic.  But then I make pretty much anything and everything from scratch because I love the process, I know what goes into everything, I have a thirst for knowledge, a need to know why and how things work the way they do, and I just plain love food and handle it with great care!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2011)

fricassee said:


> Weird - I've seen very few that call for canned beans! It seems so natural to make them from scratch that it's automatic. But then I make pretty much anything and everything from scratch because I love the process, I know what goes into everything, I have a thirst for knowledge, a need to know why and how things work the way they do, and I just plain love food and handle it with great care!


 
Interesting. We must visit different BBQ forums/sites. Even Steven Raichlen's Best BBQ Beans on the Planet calls for canned beans. And he's kind of a BBQ guru.
I'd love to see some of those recipes.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Interesting. We must visit different BBQ forums/sites. Even Steven Raichlen's Best BBQ Beans on the Planet calls for canned beans. And he's kind of a BBQ guru.
> I'd love to see some of those recipes.


 
Sorry - I was unclear.  I was not referring to sites but books.  Most of my BBQ books have from-scratch recipes using navy beans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 9, 2011)

Though navy beans are the standard, the following all have a similar flavor and will work:
Navy Beans
Great Northern Beans
Black Beans
Pinto Beans
Pink Beans
Black Eyed Peas

Beans that won't work:
Kidney Beans
Garbanzo beans (chick peas)
Cannelloni Beans
Wax Beans
Green Beans
Lima Beans
Butter Beans

I hope your beans turn out fantastic.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

GW, Canneloni beans won't work?  Why not.. Just wondering.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 10, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> GW, Canneloni beans won't work?  Why not.. Just wondering.




I want to know too. I thought they were interchangeable with Great Northern Beans. They are in a lot of recipes anyway.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I want to know too. I thought they were interchangeable with Great Northern Beans. They are in a lot of recipes anyway.


 HMMMMMMMMM I thought that was a typo for cannelini the white version of kidney beans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2011)

msmofet said:


> HMMMMMMMMM I thought that was a typo for cannelini the white version of kidney beans.



 - yeh, that's me laughing at myself.  Cannelini is exactly the type of bean I was referring to.  And Kidney beans do have a somewhat sweeter flavor than the others.  That's what makes them unsuitable.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok it's 6:00am its almost showtime. I hope they're done.
Cooked them on low in the crock pot all day/night. Cheating already, I know 
The weather depends on if I use the smoker or not. It's dark out right now. I can't see anything.

Either way it's BB-Q baked beans and grilled chicken.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 10, 2011)

The grill and smoker is definitely out this morning. It's just too cold and frosty out for me to be in it today.

The bbq'd beans were pretty good though. Simmering on the stove in the CI. Chicken's iffy. Rotisserie, fry or broil..?

Probably broiled Spatchcocked chili chicken. Easy enough to marinate.

Munky.


----------



## blissful (Jan 10, 2011)

I made some northern beans the other night.
Made them into a bean concoction.
A couple cups of beans
Half a pound of bacon cooked
one large chopped onion carmelized
1/2 cup ketchup
2 T brown mustard
1/4 C molasses
1/2 C sugar
touch of salt
We were SO hungry, we cooked them up fast, they were fantabulous.


----------

